# Do you know Music like Hayley Westenra with Tenor/Deep Vocals?



## livingin360 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am looking for music like this Sisca - Time (feat. Mark Vincent) and this 



. I am wanting to expand on my vocal classical collection.

Or it could be just some great solo artists?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Firstly, you need to know that Hayley Westenra is NOT a classical vocal artist, just as Kathryn Jenkins, Sarah Brightman, Andrea Bocelli, Paul Potts, Josh Grobag (sorry, I mean GROBAN) and Russell Watson are not classical singers. They are populist 'crossover' singers who sometimes (and usually ill-advisedly) attempt classical pieces (usually opera). If you want to experience some great singing, try people like Rene Fleming, Luciano Pavarotti (earlier stuff is better), Plácido Domingo, Cecilia Bartoli, Thomas Hampson, Roberto Alagna and Nathalie Dessay.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

:wave: Hello livingin360 & welcome to the forum.

Check out our opera thread for some not-too-serious discussions on sopranos and hot guys.

Some of them can even sing ..


----------



## livingin360 (Apr 27, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> Firstly, you need to know that Hayley Westenra is NOT a classical vocal artist, just as Kathryn Jenkins, Sarah Brightman, Andrea Bocelli, Paul Potts, Josh Grobag (sorry, I mean GROBAN) and Russell Watson are not classical singers. They are populist 'crossover' singers who sometimes (and usually ill-advisedly) attempt classical pieces (usually opera). If you want to experience some great singing, try people like Rene Fleming, Luciano Pavarotti (earlier stuff is better), Plácido Domingo, Cecilia Bartoli, Thomas Hampson, Roberto Alagna and Nathalie Dessay.


Thomas Hampson was my favorite after listening to all the artists. He is really theatrical. But I'm not big on the opera sound thats why i tend to lean on crossover more. I guess I should ask this question in the opera forum?


----------



## livingin360 (Apr 27, 2011)

*bumping thread*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

livingin360 said:


> *bumping thread*


You couldn't go far wrong by watching the La Traviata which I've just reviewed here. Thomas Hampson is brilliant.


----------



## livingin360 (Apr 27, 2011)

do you have something that isnt opera but more crossover? eg Hayley westenra and Josh Groban.


----------



## livingin360 (Apr 27, 2011)

*bumping thread*


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

How about Vittorio Grigolo, he's released both a classical crossover album and a disc of arias. He's kind of a high tenor though, maybe that's not what you were looking for..

If you're not into the operatic sound as such but like good voices I would also recommend early music that kind of crossovers into folk music. L'arpeggiata is an ensemble that mainly does Italian traditional music and include a lot of guest singers, among them Marco Beasley who has an angelic but not operatic voice.


----------

